# 2020 Alaska Morel hunting



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello everyone! 
I hope the coronavirus hasn't got your hope down and you are ready for morel season! I've been preparing all winter and counting the days. I went out past McHugh creek today and found some false morels. I took it as a win, even though I didnt find any morels. Is anyone else out there yet?


----------



## Misfitwanderer (May 10, 2020)

I found some but am new. how do I find buyers?


----------



## Misfitwanderer (May 10, 2020)

I need to get these morels picked but I have no idea who to contact to sell them, any help out there appreciated


----------



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

Misfitwanderer said:


> I need to get these morels picked but I have no idea who to contact to sell them, any help out there appreciated


I'd imagine there's someone on this site that can help. I haven't heard of any morel buyers in the Alaska market. I've never tried looking for the market, so I have no experience to reference. Best of luck!


----------

